# Best (Vizsla) Gift Yet!



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

At our bridal shower today one of my friends (who clearly knows us well) gave my fiancé and I one of these glasses! I love them so much I'm working on ordering another few so we have a good set









Some of our guests didn't understand why I loved it so much (it's just a glass, right?) but they just aren't dog or vizsla people. So I must share it with my people on here!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

That is FAB! What really thoughtfull and memorable gift! Where did they get it from as it's my husbands 50th birthday soon and i'd love to get him one, we got our first Vizsla 2 weeks ago and we have completely fallen in love with her!
I look forward to your reply!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Becky, below is the link to where I could find them. I have 3 on the way to complete a set. Love this glass!
http://www.cafepress.com/+vizsla_one_drinking_glass,558454876


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Code 40SIPS gets you 40% off of these glasses right now, by the way


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

I have always been a dog person. I have owned pure breeds, muts, dump dogs and rescued dogs. But, Vizsla's have taken that love to a whole new level. We have our first, Ranger, who is 4 months old now. I love this dog and this breed. I have a strong feeling we will be V owners from now on. I totally understand the gift. I think I might be ordering a couple of those glasses soon....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

KBB7, Thanks. Just ordered four and they will arrive at my home on April 12th. $48.88 including shipping and tax using the promotional code. 

Now I can enjoy my favorite Polish beer in style. Anyone know of a good Hungarian beer?

That would be the perfect set!

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-classic-glass-vizsla-design.html

RBD


----------



## einstein (May 14, 2013)

I have three items from this store, 2 Tshirts and the poster. Great talking points and always a hit when I wear them out.


----------

